# Scissor Sweep



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 6, 2004)

This forum is depressingly empty. In fact, I'm surprised AG Hasn't gotten some of his stuff up here, so I'm gonna put one of my own. I realize this is basic, and any variations and input people have are very welcome. 



Scissor Sweep 



Obviously, we start off in guard; with youre opponent kneeling.



STEP 1: grab on to an arm, whether it is right or left will depend on which way you want to sweep them. (i.e. grab right if you want to sweep right, Ect.) (In this example I will use the right arm)



STEP 2: Turn to your right, with your right calf placed firmly on the floor beside your partners knee. 



STEP 3: Place your other shin across youre partners stomach.



STEP 4: Scissor youre legs in a walking-like motion, while rolling youre hips in the same direction.



STEP 5: Roll over onto youre opponent, straddling them with youre knees. (Mount)


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 6, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> Scissor Sweep
> Obviously, we start off in guard; with youre opponent kneeling



Hedgehogey described guard to me...



> STEP 1: grab on to an arm, whether it is right



You are grabbing with your LEFT arm to his right arm?



> STEP 2: Turn to your right, with your right calf placed firmly on the floor beside your partners knee.


Okay, got that.



> STEP 3: Place your other shin across youre partners stomach.



Lift up your knee  and twist your torso so the shin is across the stomach
Isn't his arm now across his chest?



> coSTEP 4: Scissor youre legs in a walking-like motion, while rolling youre hips in the same direction.



You would have to support yourself with holding on to his right arm with your left, 
You would be doing this scissor action on his left side?  And you would be on your right hip?



> STEP 5: Roll over onto youre opponent, straddling them with youre knees. (Mount)



Its a miracle, I think I got that part...

Sorry, just didn't follow this.. TW


----------



## hedgehogey (Aug 6, 2004)

Guard=you are on your back and he is between your legs. He is "in your guard".


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you Hedgehogey....that helps some  TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, feel the need to point it out cause sometimes a misunderstanding occurs 

Guard is when you're legs are being used defensively to keep him from pinning you.

They don't have to be hooked around his back.  He can be standing and at a bit of a distance with no contact between you and you're still using guard.

You can also be seated (as in butterfy guard) not neccessarily flat on your back.

In fact usually you don't want to be flat on your back, but off to a side.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Maybe I can help fic up the confusion....




			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> You are grabbing with your LEFT arm to his right arm?


All you really need to be able to do is keep him from being able to put his hand on the floor off to the side to stop the sweep, as well as pull him forward.  Often it is grabbed with both arms, but in reality you take what you are given 



> Lift up your knee and twist your torso so the shin is across the stomach
> Isn't his arm now across his chest?


 
Key thing is hip movement, when you turn to the side stick you butt out to the side so that you have space to get your knee across his body and your shin across him.



> You would have to support yourself with holding on to his right arm with your left,
> You would be doing this scissor action on his left side? And you would be on your right hip?


At a basic level there are 3 things to worry about, the leg that is on the ground blocks him from posting, and sweeps back.  The leg that is across him kicks forward, and you pull his upper body into you.  Your legs should be performing a scissor action, as he goes over you roll up with him and end up in a mounted position.

Describing techniques in words is rather tricky, and without pictures it is sometimes very hard to visualise any more then the basic idea.  Especially when your not familliar with the fundamentals of the things being done...  A scissor sweep being one of those fundamental techniques


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Green, 
You are right that its hard to visualize a technique by words.  I probably shouldn't have atttempted but since she wanted feedback and I got curious....  

I would like to have more of these type of techniques in our class....but presently don't have one so its a moot point.  But at least I got the gist of the move.  Thanks again, TW


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

We just learnt this in JJ, its wicked.   However if your partner is bigger/heavier you may need to get them off balance! 

Any suggestions??


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> We just learnt this in JJ, its wicked. However if your partner is bigger/heavier you may need to get them off balance!
> 
> Any suggestions??


Pull them to you...when you get there butt off the ground they won't be balanced and then you can sweep them.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

That would be the obvious, but say they are really strong and you cant pull them forward??





			
				Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Pull them to you...when you get there butt off the ground they won't be balanced and then you can sweep them.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> We just learnt this in JJ, its wicked. However if your partner is bigger/heavier you may need to get them off balance!
> 
> Any suggestions??


I'll assume you are wearing a gi?

Simplest way is to grab the inside of there colar, like going for a basic cross choke.  Use that as a handle to pull them in, make them defend the choke if you have too.

Another way is to sit up, make space and get up off your back, or off to the side.  You want to get him to have to drive into you and flatten you out.

And yet another way is to maintain a closed guard and hold him down, he's gonna have to sit up and try to break guard at some point, when he does this you have your chance.

There is also a switch you can use.  Say you got your right leg in and are trying to sweep him to your left but he isn't going.  Sit up and eith underhook deep, or reach over him and grab his belt.  Lie back pulling him forward onto your leg and sweep him to the RIGHT instead.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 12, 2004)

If no gi then:




Grip their right arm with your left (over hook the arm or grip the tricep).  
Grip their neck with your right.  
Set up into them.  
As they drive back into you hit the sweep.  
 

A common mistake that people make is in not scissoring the leg that is on the ground.  It is very important that you chop with both legs.  Especially if your opponent is larger.



Aside from the possible counters mentioned above it is important to remember that there is a great entry into a heel hook when your opponent goes for a scissor sweep.  Dont hang out with your shin across the waist.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats some great advice, thanks heaps!!


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks, it took me a while to get a visual on the move, but I finally figured it out. I will definatly have to add that to the bag of tricks with my basice BJJ knowledge, I can see it's efectiveness.

- Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

How about this one that we learnt last night in JJ:


In a closed guard, your partner stand's to try and escape your guard, release your feet, legs slide down, knees together, grab their feet and thrust hips forward which will push them back, use your hand behind you to push your self up in to the mount as they are falling back.

I quite liked this one, not sure if it has a name.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2004)

It's pretty common, just watch for the leg lock 

Also hard to get mounted afterwards on someone that is experienced...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about this one that we learnt last night in JJ:
> 
> 
> In a closed guard, your partner stand's to try and escape your guard, release your feet, legs slide down, knees together, grab their feet and thrust hips forward which will push them back, use your hand behind you to push your self up in to the mount as they are falling back.
> ...


it is lots of fun... usually only works on someone once but the look on their face the first time is well worth it


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2004)

so is the scissor sweep similar to kani basami in judo...cause that's kinda what i'm getting out of it...but maybe i'm off....


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 13, 2004)

Isnt _*kani basami*_ a leg scissor takedown from standing? I am sure that Judo probably has something like the scissor sweep . I just do not know what it would be called. Below is a decent photo explanation of the technique from a Gi perspective. If there are still problems I will shoot a video explaining how it works no gi tomorrow.



http://www.bjjfighter.com/techniques/gi/guard/Gi_Scissor_sweep[1].html

We typically refer to the other sweep beinf discusses as a "Double Ankle Sweep". It is a best to use it just as they stand up and before they base back with a leg.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

Thats a cool web site, great pictures, exactly the way we learnt it!

 



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Isnt _*kani basami*_ a leg scissor takedown from standing? I am sure that Judo probably has something like the scissor sweep . I just do not know what it would be called. Below is a decent photo explanation of the technique from a Gi perspective. If there are still problems I will shoot a video explaining how it works no gi tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2004)

ok...i guess i misunderstood what was going on..we've got stuff like that in judo...but the emphasis isn't as strong on passing/defeating the guard...especially for competition..because there is a short amount of time you have to get something...otherwise the ref stands you back up and you go at it again..also...groundfighting in judo usually results from a throw or failed attempt at one...combined with the lack of striking....there's not a whole lof of fighting from the guard...not that i've seen at least...


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 16, 2004)

I taught a private this morning and we worked on the scissor sweep. I realized that there was another fundamental principle I wanted to mention.

When you have your shin across their waist it is important to keep the instep of that foot tight against their hip. This servers two primary purposes.

To help prevent a heel hook
To help in defending the Pass
I hope that this helps.


----------

